# missing posts



## Orlin

Hi all! Several posts were made in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=90698 yesterday in the afternoon and in the evening (some of them are mine). When I got in this thread today to (re-)read these posts, I couldn't find them - they've vanished without a trace: no notices for deletion, moving etc., some other foreros ask this question too. Does anyone know what has happened?
Thank you!


----------



## Suehil

You may find them here.


----------



## swift

Suehil said:


> You may find them here.


Or not? That thread was deleted, I guess.


----------



## Suehil

Sorry, you're right.  I was too quick


----------



## Cagey

Suehil said:


> Sorry, you're right.  I was too quick


Or not.

I may be mistaken, but I believe that the missing posts have been split off into this new thread: 
Serbian (BCS) vs. Russian/Ukrainian: Mutual intelligibility.

They were out of sight while the new thread was being split off and edited.

*Added:* It's always better to ask the moderators about something like this, as they are the people who will know.  You can send your question by using the red triangle in the corner of any post in the forum.  All the moderators will see the report, and the one who knows the answer can reply.


----------



## Awwal12

> I may be mistaken, but I believe that the missing posts have been split off into this new thread


Even if so, then surely not all. Even excluding possible off-topic. I mean, at least look at the dates, all the posts are at least 2 weeks old, while the topic was actively discussed until two days ago.


> It's always better to ask the moderators about something like this


That's what I did yesterday, although I still haven't got any answer. Probably I should wait a bit more.


----------



## Cagey

Awwal12 said:


> Even if so, then surely not all. Even excluding possible off-topic. I mean, at least look at the dates, all the posts are at least 2 weeks old, while the topic was actively discussed until two days ago.
> [....]


There are two pages of posts. Your most recent post is dated Oct. 21. Perhaps you missed the second page.


----------



## Awwal12

Cagey said:


> There are two pages of posts. Your most recent post is dated Oct. 21. Perhaps you missed the second page.


Sorry, mea culpa. Nevertheless several relevant posts made by *Orlin*, *tyhryk*, *Ben Jamin* and myself (and probably by some other users as well) are still missing.


----------



## Jana337

Hello,

As I explained to some involved members in a PM, the thread is currently under review and will be restored as soon as the moderator who is working on it is back online and can finish his work. 

There is nothing wrong with most of the missing posts; they just need some changes, as is often the case when threads are split.


----------



## sokol

Hello,

the topic has been dealt with, contributors have been informed. Unfortunately I wasn't able to split those off-topic threads to individual threads in a way which could make sense (and which would continue the original line of discussion).
Contributors have been invited to re-open new threads.

Cheers
sokol


----------

